# Project Red



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

They are my own line, I call them Red Rebel, currently F2 & F3 from a cross of Red/Tiger x CRS


----------



## fishlover1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful shrimps!

Did you breed between the F1s to obtain these shrimps?
Or you bred the F1 back to CRS or Red Tigers?


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Fishlover1!
Breed F1xF1 to obtain = red/back 
then select the red ones and keep breeding.



fishlover1 said:


> Beautiful shrimps!
> 
> Did you breed between the F1s to obtain these shrimps?
> Or you bred the F1 back to CRS or Red Tigers?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice Q...I should get some of yours to mix with mine. 

Once I get my tanks re-arranged I will see how many I have for a breeding
project.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Great looking shrimps!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks BettaForu!! 
Yes they are lovely, very active though. Also one of my favorites 
Currently building a colony of them...



bettaforu said:


> Very nice Q...I should get some of yours to mix with mine.
> 
> Once I get my tanks re-arranged I will see how many I have for a breeding
> project.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Raym! 



raym said:


> Great looking shrimps!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok here's A little update of this project: 

Shrimps are doing great!! The second batch has hatched, a bunch of gorgeous Red Rebels new born. Another mama still berried... Very happy!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

*Update picture*

Update picture of my Red Rebels, this time, I took with my trusted camera Canon 

Feeding EbitaBreed Quatro, they are going Nutsss with that food!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

what ph and temp are you keeping yours at? Where do you get ebitafood?
I might try that. My female black spotted Pinto head is berried, but so far
none of my red fancy tigers...would like to get them into the mood too!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

PH is around 6.5-6.8 and Temp is 24C that was my last measure.
I bought it ebay.

Your fancy red tigers need some time. But nowadays, I stop measuring my water param as often. I prefer to watch and to learn how they behave and if they are active, happy and breed fine, then I keep it that way. In my own experience, it doesn't have to be exact water params all the time. If gene is good and strong enough, they will adapt quite easily. Patience! Just let them do their thing in natural way... 



bettaforu said:


> what ph and temp are you keeping yours at? Where do you get ebitafood?
> I might try that. My female black spotted Pinto head is berried, but so far
> none of my red fancy tigers...would like to get them into the mood too!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is an update, a few quick shots I took of my RR. They are very active.
Hope u like it 

Last time she hatched and now She is berried again, I have at least 3 ou 4 berried like her





Mother & Son


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Really nice looking reds.

what is the soil you are using? I am thinking I need to revamp one of my tanks and just keep the reds in there. My PH is higher in the current tank
and I have Fluval shrimp soil in there, and I think it might be too high for
them to breed in.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Bettaforu!! They are definately one of my favorites lines 

Have been using Ada amazonia for many years now. It's the only soil I trust so far. Never had any issues.

How much is your actual PH?



bettaforu said:


> Really nice looking reds.
> 
> what is the soil you are using? I am thinking I need to revamp one of my tanks and just keep the reds in there. My PH is higher in the current tank
> and I have Fluval shrimp soil in there, and I think it might be too high for
> them to breed in.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

In the fancy red tiger/spotted head mischling tank the PH is a steady 7

The funny thing is the spotted head ones are breeding, but the red tigers aren't


I did put one of my male red tigers in a breeder box with an OEBT female and she's berried now  the box is attached to my lower PH bee tank (where my OEBT live) and it seems the red tiger like it.

Im going to set up another tank with my bee soil and move the red tigers over to that, see if that might change anything. Could be they like the lower PH


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

well it was a sad day for me today...found a red fancy tiger dead at the back of my tank, and when I fished it out it was a berried female 

Ive scraped out the eggs and got them in a net over the bubbler filter in the tank, so hopefully maybe some will hatch, but I don't know how long she was dead for and it might be too late.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

There are few reasons why yours died, a couple days ago temperature was pretty high, I had to activate fans to lower down temp. When it happened, it lacked oxygen. During this day, some of my friends, their shrimp died... Sometimes due to infection, stress, males attacked, nitrate spike, etc. I found they like PH slightly soft.

Hopefully you can save some. Would be cool!  But it's normal to have once and a while one dead but not as often. Although when having a perfect condition for them...



bettaforu said:


> well it was a sad day for me today...found a red fancy tiger dead at the back of my tank, and when I fished it out it was a berried female
> 
> Ive scraped out the eggs and got them in a net over the bubbler filter in the tank, so hopefully maybe some will hatch, but I don't know how long she was dead for and it might be too late.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

bettaforu said:


> well it was a sad day for me today...found a red fancy tiger dead at the back of my tank, and when I fished it out it was a berried female
> 
> Ive scraped out the eggs and got them in a net over the bubbler filter in the tank, so hopefully maybe some will hatch, but I don't know how long she was dead for and it might be too late.


So sorry to hear. Good luck with the eggs. I just found one of my BB had died. One of my darkest ones. I'm on the sad bandwagon as well.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Big thanks to QD for sending me some of his young Red Rebels.  Got them yesterday and they are happily exploring my tank along with my adults.

Im hoping the two will cross and give me a different patterned look.


----------

